# Fort Carson Soldier killed in motorcycle accident



## Ravage (Jun 14, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/June/100614-01.html

FORT CARSON, Colo. (USASOC News Service, June 14, 2010) – A Special Forces Soldier assigned to the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) died as a result of a motorcycle accident, June 11.

Master Sgt. Jeremy Matthew Hougdahl, assigned to 4th Battalion, lost control of his motorcycle, and was pronounced dead at the scene of the accident.  The accident is under investigation by the Colorado State Police and the Colorado Springs Police Department.

Hougdahl, 39, a native of Bovey, Minn., is survived by his mother, Nancy Dewar, of Taconite, Minn., and his two sons, Alec and Dillon of Colorado Springs, Colo.

For more information, the media may contact the 10th SFG (A) Public Affairs Office at 719-210-1501, the US Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) PAO at 910-429-4165, or the US Army Special Operations Command PAO at 910-432-6005. 

Click HERE for Hougdahl's bio.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 14, 2010)

Rest Easy MSG Hougdahl.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 14, 2010)

Rest Easy!
Condolences to loved ones. Sad !


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn.

Rest in Peace, MSG Hougdahl.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 14, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, MSG Hougdahl.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 14, 2010)

Condolences to family and friends.  RIP.


----------



## Vegas (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP AND MAY YOUR FAMILY BE COMFORTED


----------



## tova (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## rlowery60 (Jun 16, 2010)

RIP MSG Hougdahl.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 16, 2010)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 17, 2010)

Motorcycle deaths are becoming all too often, a killer of our fine military. Condolences to his sons, family and his Team Mates. 

Rest easy Sergeant. Sending one up. 

~S~


----------

